# Do you guys have a banner ad



## Tomshawk (Jan 23, 2013)

Hey,

I want to post a banner ad for this site on mine.

I've looked for it on my own but found nothing yet.

I will be doing a link either way but thought, what the heck, I'll ask.

As for size, I was thinking 468 x 60

I wont post my website without permission as I dont want to look like a traffic hound or get banned but... if an admin wants it, let me know.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

I will post it up to the Admins


----------



## Tomshawk (Jan 23, 2013)

Thank you


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Done now we need to be patient and your welcome


----------



## -WOLF- (Jan 17, 2009)

This actually would be really cool. Except, I'd need one in a 80x15 HTML button.


----------



## Tomshawk (Jan 23, 2013)

Well, you guys do have these.










I just haven't found one for the site in general


----------



## helios19 (Nov 25, 2008)

Just an idea, if the site doesn't already have a banner, why don't we get people to submit designs. I'd love to give it a go! 

If the admins agree ofc.


----------



## Tomshawk (Jan 23, 2013)

I take it the admins don't stop by here often?


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

They're here every day.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

The right Admin needs to be here and they have had some sickness of late (it gets in the way but everyone gets ill sometime)


----------



## Tomshawk (Jan 23, 2013)

Got to hate illness, yup, we all do sometimes. 

Thank you


----------



## Ried (Jan 11, 2005)

Hi Tomshawk,

We have been notified of your generous offer, but as joeten mentioned, the right Admins, namely the Owners, make the decision on something like this.

Hopefully they'll have a response for you soon, thank you for your patience. :smile:


----------



## Tomshawk (Jan 23, 2013)

Thank you Ried,

I understand and will try to be more patient. LOL

I have posted the link on my site already though as I stated I would earlier.

BTW, Where are you from in Ohio.

I live in Cali but was born and raised in Mansfield


----------



## Ried (Jan 11, 2005)

I'm in a suburb east of Cleveland :smile:


----------



## Tomshawk (Jan 23, 2013)

Sweet, Lived in Mayfield Heights for almost 2 years from 94 to 96.

Worked at Micro Center


----------



## Ried (Jan 11, 2005)

I go to that Micro Center _all_ the time! It's about a 10 minute drive from my house. :laugh:


----------



## Tomshawk (Jan 23, 2013)

Sweet, Next time you stop by, if its still there,

11 or 12 story apartment complex behind it. That's where I lived


----------



## Tomshawk (Jan 23, 2013)

So, I haven't heard anything yet but thought I'd mock something up

Thoughts


----------



## Flight Sim Guy (Dec 19, 2011)

Nice one.:thumb: I would put Automotive last, though. Get our name out there.:smile:


----------



## -WOLF- (Jan 17, 2009)

Web design is two words.


----------



## Tomshawk (Jan 23, 2013)

LOL, Thanks guys, for the feedback.

I want approval from the admins before I put this on my site though, respect and all. 

Edit, OK, Hows that


----------



## Flight Sim Guy (Dec 19, 2011)

Looks pretty good.:thumb:


----------



## MarkTSF (Oct 16, 2012)

Tomshawk said:


> Hey,
> 
> I want to post a banner ad for this site on mine.
> 
> ...




Hi Tomshawk, 

I'll pass your info along to the team here that deals with our banners and advertising. 

Mark


----------



## Tomshawk (Jan 23, 2013)

Thank you Mark,

I just received the email and have replied


----------



## MarkTSF (Oct 16, 2012)

Tomshawk said:


> Thank you Mark,
> 
> I just received the email and have replied


Great!


----------



## Tomshawk (Jan 23, 2013)

I just heard and got permission to add the banner to my site

I'll add it tonight unless someone comes up with a better banner to add.

Thanks everyone


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Glad you got it sorted


----------

